# Need help with Jeffery Royal compound



## oldwood (Feb 10, 2008)

I should not go to yard sales but I bought this really nice old wood compound bow. It is a Jeffery Royal and it did not have a sight and cable rod and plate. The sight is a side flipper and there are two holes in the side of the bow for mounting a sight or something. I thought I remember something about someone trying an off set wheel so no cable guard was necessary, but I do not remember much more than that. Any having information on this old compound would be greatly appreciated. I really want to shoot it.


Oldwood


----------



## bwrong (Jun 16, 2003)

Jeffery Archery is still in business in Columbia SC. They have a web site. Go to the site and get phone #. Call Tom or Owen Jeffery and they will help you out.


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

the site is Jefferyarchery.com


----------

